# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Χρονοκυκλώματα >  >  ανοιγμα του pc μετα απο διακοπη ρευματος

## berdux

εχω ενα μικρο pc στην ταρατσα για router για το ΑΜΔΑ (ασυρματο μητροπολιτικο δικτυο αθηνων) 
οταν κοβεται το ρευμα δεν ξαναανοιγει (δεν εχει τιν καταληλη ρυθμιση στο bios οπως ο μεγαλος που εχω κατω..)
το μονο που εχω κανει ειναι να κατεβασω κατω μεσω του καλωδιου του LAN ενα διακοπτη που τον παταω κ ανοιγει.
θελω ενα κυκλωματακι που οταν επανερχεται το ρευμα να κλεινει ενα ρελεδακι για 1sec ετσι ωστε να ανοιγει
καποιο hint? με τα ηλεκτρονικα-ψηφιακα εχω πολυ λιγες γνωσεις (οτι εχω παρει απο την σχολη παλια...) :P

----------


## Επιστήμων

Μπορείς (ξαναειπώθηκε για air-condition) να συνδέσεις ένα 555 σε 
συνδεσμολογία one-shot (ενός παλμού).

Αν αυτά σου φαίνονται "Κινέζικα" μπορείς να πας στη σελίδα "Αρχεία" και να 
κατεβάσεις το πρόγραμμα "555_Designer" όπου θα βρείς ακριβώς τη λύση 
σε αυτό που σου περιγράφω.

Thunder...Thunder...Thunder-Cats  ooooooooooooooooooo !!!    :Very Happy:

----------


## berdux

εχω αποριες στο κυκλωματακι που μου εβγαλε :P
το Vcc ειναι 12V?
το Vi τι ειναι? θελει κι αλλο ενα 555 να δινει καποιον παλμο?

----------


## Επιστήμων

Το Vcc είναι μια τάση απο 5 - 18 V . Συνήθως εγώ το τροφοδοτώ
με 5V . Ανάλογα βέβαια με την κατασκευή. Το Vi είναι ο παλμός(trigger) 
που θα το πάρεις απο την γραμμή τροφοδοσίας . Δεν ξέρω αν το συγκεκριμένο 
κύκλωμα μπορεί να δώσει έναν παλμό απλά και μόνο με την έναρξή του , δηλαδή
με την εφαρμογή της τροφοδοσίας . Δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει και δεν μπορώ να σου 
πω με σιγουριά. Δοκίμασέ το πάντως πιθανόν να γίνεται και έτσι .

----------


## DT200

Δεν γνωρίζω αν όταν είναι κλειστός ο υπολογιστής το τροφοδοτικού παράγει κάποια τάση, μάλλον θα παράγει κάποια για να εκκινήσει.  Αν ξέρει κάποιος να μας το πει για να προσπαθήσω να ανεβάσω ένα πολύ μικρό κυκλωματάκι . όπως μου ήρθε στο μυαλό  θα έχει μόνο 3-4 υλικά

----------


## berdux

σιγουρα οταν ειναι κλειστος ο υπολογιστης το τροφοδοτικο βγαζει σε καποιες επαφες καποια ταση... τωρα που ακριβως κ ποση δεν ξερω... (δεν ειναι εκει το προβλημα παντως, ταση βρισκουμε κ απο αλλου :P )

----------


## DT200

Το ποιο απλό που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι να βάλεις σε σειρά  ένα ρελέ με έναν πυκνωτή περίπου 1000μf     (πρόσεχε την τάση του πυκνωτή , ρελέ , πηγής). 
όταν έρθει το ρεύμα ο πυκνωτής θα φορτίσει μέσο του Πηνειού του ρελέ και από της πλατίνες του ρελέ θα έχεις τον παλμό που θέλεις.
Δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν θα συνεργαστεί με το PC λόγο του ότι ο παλμός θα δημιουργείτε αμέσως μόλις έρθει το ρεύμα , αν δεν συνεργασθεί τότε θα φτιάξουμε ένα άλλο που να λύνει αυτό το πρόβλημα. 

(Πώς μπορώ να ανεβάσω εικόνες)

----------


## makis_d

τι κανετε?λοιπον το τροφοδοτικο του υπολογιστη οταν ο υπολογιστης δεν δουλευει δεν βγαζει καμια ταση..Γιανα κσεκινησει το τροφοδοτικο και μαζι με αυτο και ο υπολογιστης πρέπει να γίνει ένα βραχυκύκλωμα μεταξύ του πράσινου και του γκρι καλωδίου που βρίσκονται στην μεγάλη φύσα του τροφοδοτικού. αρα οταν πατάς το on/off του υπολογιστή μέσω της μιτρηκής βραχυκηκλώνονται τα δυο καλώδια που ανέφερα πριν...

----------


## djwzak

Γεια χαρα παιδια, βλεποντας το προβλημα του φιλου μας berdux και τις απαντησεις σας σκεφτηκα μηπως θα πρεπει να δοθει αλλιως λυση στο προβλημα του και οχι με 555 και διακοπτακια κ.λπ για τον λογο οτι αυτα θα λυσουν το προβλημα της
εκκινησης αλλα αν λειτουργει το pc με αυτον τον τροπο συνεχεια (δηλαδη με συχνες διακοπες ρευματος) τοτε θα αρχισει 
να τα φτηνει σιγα σιγα και απο software και απο hardware.

 Μηπως να σκεφτεις φιλε μου να αγορασεις ενα φτηνο UPS για το αμοιρο αυτο pc? 

Με €50 απο το eshop παιρνεις ενα απλο backup UPS και με €57 περιπου ενα που εχει και θυρα RS232/USB για να σου κανει
και shut down οταν τελειωνει η μπαταρια του.

Αν παλι τα λεφτα δεν περισσευουν τοτε οκ το δεχομαι. Αλλα να τονισω οτι για ενα σωστο και ασφαλες κυκλωμα οπως αυτο που
περιγραφεις ισως χρειαστουν μεχρι και €10-15 (κουτακι,ρελε,βυσματα, κ.λπ) και ισως αρκετα τεστ για να βεβαιωθεις οτι δουλευει σωστα.

Η αποφαση δικη σου!

Ευχαριστω.

----------


## PiCBuRn3r

> τι κανετε?λοιπον το τροφοδοτικο του υπολογιστη οταν ο υπολογιστης δεν δουλευει δεν βγαζει καμια ταση..Γιανα κσεκινησει το τροφοδοτικο και μαζι με αυτο και ο υπολογιστης πρέπει να γίνει ένα βραχυκύκλωμα μεταξύ του πράσινου και του γκρι καλωδίου που βρίσκονται στην μεγάλη φύσα του τροφοδοτικού. αρα οταν πατάς το on/off του υπολογιστή μέσω της μιτρηκής βραχυκηκλώνονται τα δυο καλώδια που ανέφερα πριν...



Λάθος...  :Shame on you:   :Shame on you:   :Shame on you:  
Τα τροφοδοτικά τεχνολογίας ATX βγάζουν 5V Sb τάση ακόμη και όταν δεν δουλεύουν...  :OK:   :OK: 

*edit:*Θέλει βραχυκύκλωμα το πραινο με το μαύρο και όχι με το γκρι.

Αν βραχυκύκλωνες μόνιμα το πράσινο με το μαύρο ?

----------


## berdux

αν βραχυκυκλωσω μονιμα τον διακοπτη του pc μετα απο 5 δευτερολεπτα κλεινει.
τωρα αν βραχυκυκλωσω μονιμα τα 2 καλωδια του τροφοδοτικου που προαναφερθηκαν δεν ξερω αν ειναι το ιδιο με το να βραχυκυκλωσω τον διακοπτη, ισως κ να δουλεψει ετσι!
θα το δοκιμασω αυριο καποια στιγμη κ θα δωσω εδω τα αποτελεσματα του πειραματος! (ευτυχως καπου εχω κ αλλο ενα τροφοδοτικο οποτε κ να καψω αυτο υπαρχει εναλακτικη) :P



----off-topic mode started-----
προς τον φιλο djwzak,
δεν χρειαζεται κουτακι (εδω ο υπολογιστης δεν ειχε μεχρι την προηγουμενη βδομαδα κουτι!! τον ειχα μεσα σε ενα κουτι παπουτσιων! :P )
δεν χρειαζεται να αγορασω ρελε (καπου εχω ενα απο μια κατασκευη για την σχολη :P )
πυκνωτες εχω απο κατι καμμενες μητρικες
δεν χρειαζεται βυσματακια (απλα κολαω μερικα καλωδιακια :P )
φιλικα berdux  :Smile: 
----off-topic mode finished----

----------


## berdux

υπαρχει ενα προβληματακι.... δεν εχει πρασινο καλωδιο το τροφοδοτικο.... ξερει κανεις ποια να βραχυκυκλωσω? :P
(αν κ εχει βγει λιγακι off-topic η συζητηση!)

----------


## Chris Valis

> υπαρχει ενα προβληματακι.... δεν εχει πρασινο καλωδιο το τροφοδοτικο.... ξερει κανεις ποια να βραχυκυκλωσω? :P
> (αν κ εχει βγει λιγακι off-topic η συζητηση!)



Γκρί-μαύρο, στην πρώτη σου πικ απο δεξιά το 4το (γκρι) με ένα οποιοδήποτε μάυρο
Μόνο που άν το βάλεις μόνιμα μπορεί η μητρικη να μην δουλεύει σωστά το power-good και να σου κολλάει και πάλι, κάνε μια δοκιμή όμως. Σε οποιαδήποτε περίπτωση, αν βάλεις γκρί μαυρο μόνιμα μαζί βγάλτο από τον connectora (το γκρί).

----------


## xristos52athens

Είναι αυτό που λένε: το θέμα χρόνια δεν κοιτά. Εάν όμως διαβάσει κάποιος εδώ και γνωρίζει την απάντηση για το πως γίνεται τελικά, ας γράψει πως είναι το εφικτόν, γιατί αντιμετωπίζω το ίδιον πρόβλημα με δύο υπολογιστές που δεν ρυθμίζονται από το bios.
Ευχαριστώ και αναμένω με ενδιαφέρον την απάντηση.

----------


## Nightkeeper

> Είναι αυτό που λένε: το θέμα χρόνια δεν κοιτά. Εάν όμως διαβάσει κάποιος εδώ και γνωρίζει την απάντηση για το πως γίνεται τελικά, ας γράψει πως είναι το εφικτόν, γιατί αντιμετωπίζω το ίδιον πρόβλημα με δύο υπολογιστές που δεν ρυθμίζονται από το bios.
> Ευχαριστώ και αναμένω με ενδιαφέρον την απάντηση.



 
  Καλησπέρα και καλός ήρθες στη παρέα. 
  Σου προτείνω κάτι που δεν έχει σχέση με χρονοκύκλωμα , (γιατί όπως φαίνεται δεν μπορεί να γίνει σωστά και τόσο απλά)όμως είναι αρκετά αξιόπιστο και αποτελεσματικό. Μπορείς εύκολα με ένα αυτοματισμό  GSM κατάλληλα συνδεδεμένο και αυτόνομο.Αν είναι και οι δυο υπολογιστές στον ίδιο χώρο και ‘’πέσουν ‘’ λόγο ρεύματος θα ειδοποίησε με SMS,Ετσι μπορείς εύκολα στέλλοντας  ένα SMS να  ξεκινάς  τους υπολογιστές σου από απ’που και να βρίσκεσαι,επίσης με ένα πρόγραμμα (πχ team viewer)να ελέγχεις  την κατάσταση  τους  κατόπιν.

----------


## xristos52athens

> ΞΒΞΒ±ΞΒ»ΞΒ·ΞΒΞΒΞ*ΞΒΞΒ± ΞΞΞΒ±ΞΞ ΞΞΞΒ±ΞΒ»ΞΒΞΒ ΞοΏ½ΞΒΞΞΞΞΞΒ ΞΒΞΒΞΒ· ΞΒΞΒ±ΞΒΞ*ΞΒ±. 
>   ΞΒ£ΞΞΞΒ ΞΒΞΒΞΞΞΒΞΞΞβΞΒ½ΞΒ ΞΞΞΒ¬ΞΒΞΞ ΞΒΞΞΞΒ ΞΞΞΞΞΒ½ Ξ*ΞΒΞΞΞΞ ΞΒΞΒΞ*ΞΒΞΒ· ΞΞΞΞ ΞΒΞΒΞΞΞΒ½ΞΞΞΞΞΒΞΞΞΒ»ΞΒΞΞΞΒ± , (ΞΒ³ΞΞΞΒ±ΞΒΞβ ΞΒΞΒΞΒΞΒ ΞΒΞΒ±ΞβΞΒ½ΞΞΞΒΞΒ±ΞΞ ΞΞΞΞΞΒ½ ΞΞΞΒΞΞΞΒΞΞΞβ ΞΒ½ΞΒ± ΞΒ³ΞβΞΒ½ΞΞΞΞ ΞΒΞΒΞΒΞΒΞΒ¬ ΞΞΞΒ±ΞΞ ΞΒΞΒΞΒΞΞ ΞΒ±ΞΒΞΒ»ΞΒ¬)ΞΒΞΞΞΒΞΒ ΞΞΞβΞΒ½ΞΒ±ΞΞ ΞΒ±ΞΒΞΞΞΞΞΒΞΒ¬ ΞΒ±ΞΞΞΞΞΒΞΒΞΞΞΒΞΒΞΞ ΞΞΞΒ±ΞΞ ΞΒ±ΞΒΞΞΞΒΞΞΞΒ»ΞΞΞΒΞΞΞΒ±ΞΒΞΞΞ  ΞΞΒ. ΞΒΞΒΞΞΞΒΞΞΞβΞΒ ΞΞΞΒΞΞΞΞΞΒ»ΞΒ± ΞΞΞΞ Ξ*ΞΒ½ΞΒ± ΞΒ±ΞΒΞΒΞΞΞΞΞΒ±ΞΒΞΞΞΒΞΞΞΒ  GSM ΞΞΞΒ±ΞΒΞΒ¬ΞΒ»ΞΒ»ΞΒ·ΞΒ»ΞΒ± ΞΒΞΒΞΒ½ΞΞΞΞΞΞΞΞΞΞΞ*ΞΒ½ΞΞ ΞΞΞΒ±ΞΞ ΞΒ±ΞΒΞΒΞΒΞΒ½ΞΞΞΞΞΞ.ΞΒΞΒ½ ΞΞΞβΞΒ½ΞΒ±ΞΞ ΞΞΞΒ±ΞΞ ΞΞΞΞ ΞΞΞΒΞΞ ΞΒΞΒΞΞΞΒ»ΞΞΞΒ³ΞΞΞΒΞΒΞ*ΞΒ ΞΒΞΒΞΞΞΒ½ ΞβΞΞΞΞΞΞ ΞΒΞΒΞΒΞΞ ΞΞΞΒ±ΞΞ Ξ²ΒΒΞ²ΒΒΞΒΞ*ΞΒΞΞΞΒΞΒ½ Ξ²ΒΒΞ²ΒΒ ΞΒ»ΞΒΞΒ³ΞΞ ΞΒΞΞΞΒΞΞΞΒ±ΞΒΞΞΞΒ ΞΞΞΒ± ΞΞΞΞΞΞΞΞΞΒΞΞΞβΞΒ·ΞΒΞΞ ΞΞΞΞ SMS,ΞΒΞΒΞΒΞΞ ΞΞΞΒΞΞΞΒΞΞΞβΞΒ ΞΞΞΒΞΞΞΞΞΒ»ΞΒ± ΞΒΞΒΞ*ΞΒ»ΞΒ»ΞΞΞΒ½ΞΒΞΒ±ΞΒ  Ξ*ΞΒ½ΞΒ± SMS ΞΒ½ΞΒ±  ΞΞΞΞΞΞΞΞΞΒ½ΞΒ¬ΞΒ  ΞΒΞΞΞΒΞΒ ΞΒΞΒΞΞΞΒ»ΞΞΞΒ³ΞΞΞΒΞΒΞ*ΞΒ ΞΒΞΞΞΒ ΞΒ±ΞΒΞΒ ΞΒ±ΞΒΞ²ΒΒΞΒΞΞΞΒ ΞΞΞΒ±ΞΞ ΞΒ½ΞΒ± ΞΒ²ΞΒΞβΞΒΞΞΞΞΞΒΞΒ±ΞΞ,ΞΞΞΒΞβ  ΞΒΞΒ·ΞΒ ΞΞΞΞ Ξ*ΞΒ½ΞΒ± ΞΒΞΒΞΒΞΒ³ΞΒΞΒ±ΞΞΞΞΞΒ± (ΞΒΞΒ team viewer)ΞΒ½ΞΒ± ΞΞΞΒ»Ξ*ΞΒ³ΞΒΞΞΞΞΞΒ  ΞΒΞΒ·ΞΒ½ ΞΞΞΒ±ΞΒΞΒ¬ΞΒΞΒΞΒ±ΞΒΞΒ·  ΞΒΞΞΞΒΞΒ  ΞΞΞΒ±ΞΒΞΒΞΒΞΞΞΒ½.



ΞΒΞΒ±ΞΒ»ΞΒ·ΞΒΞΒΞ*ΞΒΞΒ± ΞΞΞΒ±ΞΞ ΞΞΞΒ±ΞΒ»ΞΒΞΒ ΞΒΞΒ±ΞΒ ΞΒ²ΞΒΞοΏ½ΞΞΞΒ±. ΞΒΞΒΞΒΞΒΞΒΞΒΞΒΞΒ ΞΞΞΞΞΒ½ ΞΞΞβΞΒ½ΞΒ±ΞΞ ΞΒΞΒΞΞΞΒ½ ΞβΞΞΞΞΞΞ ΞΒΞΒΞΒΞΞ.
Ξ*ΞΒ¬ΞΒ½ΞΒΞΒΞΒ ΞΞΞΒΞΒΞΒ±ΞΒΞΞΞΒΞΒΞΒ ΞΒΞΞΞΒ ΞΒ±ΞΒΞΒ¬ΞΒ½ΞΒΞΒ·ΞΒΞΞΞΒ ΞΒΞΞ Ξ*ΞΒ½ΞΒ± ΞΞΞ*ΞΞΞΒ± ΞΒ±ΞΒΞΞΞΞΞΒΞΒ¬ ΞΒΞΒ±ΞΒ»ΞΞΞΒ ΞΞΞΒ±ΞΞ ΞΞΞΒΞΞΞΞΞΞΞοΏ½ ΞΒΞβΞΒΞΒΞΞΞΒΞΒ± ΞΒΞΒΞΞ ΞΞΞΞΞΒ½ ΞΞΞΒ± ΞΒ±ΞΒΞΒΞΞΞΒ»ΞΞΞΒΞΒ½ΞΒΞΒ±ΞΒ½ ΞΞΞΒ±ΞΒ½ΞΞΞβΞΒ ΞΒ¬ΞΒ½ΞΞΞΞΞΞΞΒ± ΞΞΞΞ ΞΒΞΞ ΞβΞΞΞΞΞΞ ΞΒΞβΞΒΞΒ»ΞΞ ΞΒ½Ξ*ΞΞ ΞΞΞ*ΞΞΞΒ± ΞΞΞΒ±ΞΞ Ξ*ΞΒΞΒ ΞΒ±ΞΒΞΞΞΞΞΒΞ*ΞΒ ΞΞΞΒ½ΞΞΞΞΞΒ±ΞΒΞ*ΞΒΞΞΞΒΞΒΞΞΞΒ   ΞΒ±ΞΒΞΒΞΒΞΞΞΞΞΒ.

----------


## vasilllis

γιατι δεν βαζεται μεσα στο κουτι ενα χρονικο delay on? με nc επαφη στα 230v.Eπαφη θα μπει το κουμπι ΟΝ kai oταν ερχεται η δεη για 3δευτ. θα ειναι η επαφη κλειστη.Μετα θα ανοιξει και τελος.
ενναλακτικα θα γινει και με χρονικο 12v απο την εξοδο του φορτιστη.

----------


## Nightkeeper

> ΞΒΞΒ±ΞΒ»ΞΒ·ΞΒΞΒΞ*ΞΒΞΒ± ΞΞΞΒ±ΞΞ ΞΞΞΒ±ΞΒ»ΞΒΞΒ ΞΒΞΒ±ΞΒ ΞΒ²ΞΒΞοΏ½ΞΞΞΒ±. ΞΒΞΒΞΒΞΒΞΒΞΒΞΒΞΒ ΞΞΞΞΞΒ½ ΞΞΞβΞΒ½ΞΒ±ΞΞ ΞΒΞΒΞΞΞΒ½ ΞβΞΞΞΞΞΞ ΞΒΞΒΞΒΞΞ.
> Ξ*ΞΒ¬ΞΒ½ΞΒΞΒΞΒ ΞΞΞΒΞΒΞΒ±ΞΒΞΞΞΒΞΒΞΒ ΞΒΞΞΞΒ ΞΒ±ΞΒΞΒ¬ΞΒ½ΞΒΞΒ·ΞΒΞΞΞΒ ΞΒΞΞ Ξ*ΞΒ½ΞΒ± ΞΞΞ*ΞΞΞΒ± ΞΒ±ΞΒΞΞΞΞΞΒΞΒ¬ ΞΒΞΒ±ΞΒ»ΞΞΞΒ ΞΞΞΒ±ΞΞ ΞΞΞΒΞΞΞΞΞΞΞοΏ½ ΞΒΞβΞΒΞΒΞΞΞΒΞΒ± ΞΒΞΒΞΞ ΞΞΞΞΞΒ½ ΞΞΞΒ± ΞΒ±ΞΒΞΒΞΞΞΒ»ΞΞΞΒΞΒ½ΞΒΞΒ±ΞΒ½ ΞΞΞΒ±ΞΒ½ΞΞΞβΞΒ ΞΒ¬ΞΒ½ΞΞΞΞΞΞΞΒ± ΞΞΞΞ ΞΒΞΞ ΞβΞΞΞΞΞΞ ΞΒΞβΞΒΞΒ»ΞΞ ΞΒ½Ξ*ΞΞ ΞΞΞ*ΞΞΞΒ± ΞΞΞΒ±ΞΞ Ξ*ΞΒΞΒ ΞΒ±ΞΒΞΞΞΞΞΒΞ*ΞΒ ΞΞΞΒ½ΞΞΞΞΞΒ±ΞΒΞ*ΞΒΞΞΞΒΞΒΞΞΞΒ   ΞΒ±ΞΒΞΒΞΒΞΞΞΞΞΒ.



Δεν ξερω αν το βλεπω μονο εγω ετσι ή ειναι γενικο το κακο....

----------


## JOUN

> Δεν ξερω αν το βλεπω μονο εγω ετσι ή ειναι γενικο το κακο....



ειναι γενικο το κακο....

----------

patent61 (18-06-12)

----------


## xristos52athens

vasilimertzani μήπως μπορείς να μου στείλεις κάποιο σχέδιο σχετικά με αυτό που προτείνεις και σε ποιό σημείο του υπολογιστή θα συνδεθεί?

----------


## vasilllis

> vasilimertzani μήπως μπορείς να μου στείλεις κάποιο σχέδιο σχετικά με αυτό που προτείνεις και σε ποιό σημείο του υπολογιστή θα συνδεθεί?



δεν ξερω ποιες ειναι οι γνωσεις σου.οποτε: αυτο που θελουμε ειναι να παταμε το κουμπι για 2 δευτ.
αν το κουμπι εχει δυο καλωδιακια γινεται ευκολα με ενα χρονικο,αν εχει παραπανω θελεις και ενα ρελε.Μπορεις να βρεις μονιμο 12V απο το τροφοδοτικο?
θα συνδεσεις αυτην την ταση σε ενα χρονικο στο πηνιο του.καθε φορα λοιπον που θα δεχεται αυτη την ταση θα κλεινει την επαφη στο μπουτον(Θα εχεις NC επαφη) για 2 δευτ. και μετα θα την ανοιγει.Αυτο θα γινεται καθε φορα που θα χανει τα 12v και θα ξαναερχονται.


http://venieris.com/%CE%9A%CE%91%CE%...5/Default.aspx

----------


## GR_KYROS

σχετικά κυκλώματα PC START

----------


## tmav

Εγώ που χρειάστηκα κάτι αντίστοιχο για ένα laptop και ένα network drive έβαλα ένα 8pin pic12f1822 (τάση λειτουργίας 1.8-5V) και
με το που έπαιρνε τροφοδοσία έβγαζε ένα παλμό που οδηγούσε ένα mosfet για να βραχυκυκλώσει το κουμπί
του on/off. (εάν το κουμπί λειτουργεί με τάση <5V δεν χρειάζεται το mosfet!)
O pic που χρησιμοποιήθηκε ήταν smd οπότε και τοποθετήθηκε πάνω στο motherboard σε άκαυτη μονωτική
ταινία.


////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////

#include <htc.h>
//#include "pic12f1822.h"
__CONFIG(FOSC_INTOSC & WDTE_OFF & MCLRE_ON & CP_OFF & CPD_OFF & BOREN_ON & CLKOUTEN_OFF & FCMEN_ON &
         WRT_OFF & PLLEN_OFF & STVREN_OFF & BORV_19 & LVP_ON);

#define OUTPUT 0
#define INPUT 1
#define KEY        PORTA4
#define RWKEY      LATA4
#define ConfKEY    TRISA4
////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
void main(void) 
{
  unsigned int i;
  RWKEY = 0;      
  ConfKEY = OUTPUT;
  for (i = 0; i < 30000; i++);
  RWKEY = 1;      
  for (i = 0; i < 1000; i++);
  RWKEY = 0;      
  while(1);
}
////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////

----------

